# Question for all Walleye Fisherman



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I live right near a small river that runs through our town, is is probably at the most 6 feet deep and there is a ton of snags. My question is how do i catch the walleye in the river there are a lot of them. but all my lures get snagged. any comments would be appreciated. thanks :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

If the snags are right on the bottom u could use a bobber and a jig and minnow


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks i will have to go and try that tomorrow. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Trapping God said:


> Thanks i will have to go and try that tomorrow. Thanks :beer:


Tell us how you make out


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Try an ODD-BALL jig with a curly tail grub or somehting simular, the great thing about the odd ball is that it can be rigged weedless, and natrually keeps the hook at a 90 degree angle to the bottom.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i like using floating rapalas and reeling in a bit, stopping, then reeling again, basically just start stop start stop reeling. works pretty good for me


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

slip bobber!


----------

